# How to copy software program



## phenolred1

I just bought a used computer for my kids. It has a couple of programs on it that I would like to use on my computer, however, they did not give me the disks with the computer. Is there a way I can copy the program from that computer to mine without the cd roms???


----------



## bryan986

You could clone your computer onto another computer but then you wouldn't have all the stuff set up that was on your kids computer.


----------



## phenolred1

Is there any way I could make a backup copy of these programs? How would I make a backup, would a program be too large to copy on a floppy? And if I can copy to a floppy can someone give me step by step instructions?


----------



## bryan986

You could make a backup copy of the programs, but if they needed to be installed, you probably would not be able to simply put them back on the computer. I think you would need to copy the registry entries for the installed programs from computer to computer and I do not know how to do individual entries only the whole thing and that would overwrite everything else. There may be a program to copy installed programs but I haven't found it yet!

If you wanted to put the files on floppy disks it would probably take up more than one disk. To copy files to more than one disk you would need a program like winzip (http://www.winzip.com) that has the multiple disk spanning option. Look at the winzip help file for instructions.


----------



## phenolred1

I just talked to my cousin and he said I could hook the 2 computers up and use a program called PC anywhere. I just found a free trial download for it. Now I just need to find out how to hook the 2 computers together. Does anyone know what needs to be hooked up??? 

Thanks


----------



## bryan986

Take a look here, this shows a POSSIBLE fix:
http://www.computing.net/windows95/wwwboard/forum/14370.html
For this you MAY need to hook your computers up with a network.

To hook your computers up to a network try this site which explains the different networks and how to use them:
http://www.pcworld.com/hereshow/article/0,aid,32216,00.asp

[Edited by bryan986 on 05-01-2001 at 05:09 PM]


----------



## BigJack

There are a few programs that let you copy files from one PC to another , using a special serial to serial port or Parallel to Parallel port cable (usually called a LapLink cable .. named after one of the first programs that can do this .. LapLink).

However, you don't want to copy files (like a Word document or a spreadsheet). ... you're asking about copying an installed program from one PC to another. This usually can't be done because Windows programs, when they install, do a few things. They modify the Windows registry, add .dll, .ini, and maybe other files to the Windows directory or some of the Windows subdirectories, and put the main program files into another directory. In the great majority of cases, you can't just 'Pc Anywhere' or 'Laplink' the program files over ... you need to also do the Windows modifications done automatically by the Install disk for the program .. which isn't something that's documented.

Bottom line: Buy the program or see if the sellers of the PC still have the Install Disks.


----------



## slipe

Both Norton Cleansweep and CyberMedia Uninstaller have transport functions. They can move programs between drives and between computers. They pull the program up by the roots  supposedly with all the shared .dll and .vxd files copied to the transport file as well as the necessary registry entries. There is a 30 day free trial for Uninstaller: http://www.zdnet.com/downloads/stories/info/0,,000M12,.html Should be long enough to copy the programs over. I use Cleansweep and the transport has worked for me. I cant vouch for Uninstaller but it is suppose to work the same way.

You still need the cable. Do a search for null modem cable. It makes the signal appear as if it is coming from a modem. They have both parallel and serial null modem cables. The parallel cables are faster. http://www.angelfire.com/va/vagsk/ They can be had for under $10 online. DB9 is serial and DB25 is parallel.

There is no need for special software. You can use Hyperterminal which is part of Win9x: http://www.vision.net.au/~timotsc/null/nullmodem.htm or Direct Cable Connection which also uses features already in Win9x but is a little harder to set up: http://www.helmig.com/j_helmig/dccuse.htm

You could also get a couple of 10/100 ethernet cards and a short length of cable for less than $20 online and just network them. The null modem cable and hyperterminal are probably sufficient for what you need and simpler to set up.

A good deal on Cleansweep is to get Norton System Works Pro 2001 for $14 from http://www.directdeals.com It is not OEM but the registerable retail CD without the box. Besides Cleansweep it has the latest Norton anti virus, WinFax, Ghost and Norton Utilities. Cleansweep has separate utilities for transporting programs to other drives on the computer and moving programs to other computers.


----------



## pakiya

i have tried cybermedia unistnalleer it doesnot yiel good results for the transport.

I had tried transporting NAV,Tpying Master and other such program.

None of them worked.I can understand for NAV as it is too much system related but even Typing Master,absolutely pathetic.


----------



## slipe

It might be that my experience with the Cleansweep transport is not the same as someone who just loaded it for that purpose would share. Cleansweep is the first thing that goes on my computer after the drivers and all other installs are monitored. If you turn the Fast Analysis off it will monitor registry entries as well. It will do a much better job of uninstalling a program that was monitored with fast analysis off than it will with a program it did not monitor. It knows where all the bodies are buried.

Perhaps my good experience with the transport function is because everything in my computer but Office and IE have been monitored during install and the program knows where to look for all of the pieces. Cleansweep might not work any better than Uninstaller did for *pakiya* if you didnt have it there all along. It is worth a try though if nothing else will work.


----------

